# Hessenturmkönig 2006 Niedenstein



## Matze 67 (5. Mai 2006)

Am 02.07.2006 findet unser erstes Mountainbike-Bergzeitfahren statt.Die Strecke führt durch den Ort Niedenstein und endet auf dem beliebten Wanderziel dem Hessenturm.Weitere Infos über  rw-ermetheis.beep.de  oder E-Mail an [email protected] oder Tel.05624-1796.                                   Gruß Matze


----------



## mauntenbeiker (5. Mai 2006)

Matze 67 schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Infos über  rw-ermetheis.beep.de...



...leider sind die angaben dort etwas dürftig 

eine aussage zur streckenbeschaffenheit wäre wohl das mindeste (...jedenfalls für nichtniedensteiner) 

...und 13,- euro für 2 kilometer und 0 drumrum - mmmmmmh ich weiß nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (5. Mai 2006)

Die Sache an sich ist schon super, bin für sowas immer zu begeistern. 
Aber kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass sich mehr als eine Handvoll Kasseler + Leute Umgebung auf den Weg machen werden, um 13E für ein paar Minuten Fahrspaß zu löhnen.
Aus diesem Grund wird es wohl auch beim einheimischen Publikum bleiben. Denn wer wird noch zusätzlich Anfahrtskosten auf sich nehmen?
Meine Meinung: Lieber auf ein paar wenige Euros heruntergehen und versuchen, zusätzlich ein paar ehrgeizige Rennradler der ansässigen Vereine zu begeistern, sich auf das Niveau von MTBlern niederzulassen und mitzufahren.

Bitte nur als Anregung verstehen.


----------



## Matze 67 (7. Mai 2006)

Hier noch einige Infos zum HessenturmkÃ¶nig in Niedenstein.Gestartet wird in 7 Klassen Der oder Die Klassenbeste bekommen einen Pokal Platz 2 und 3 eine Urkunde. Jeder Teilnehmer erhÃ¤lt ein T-Shirt mit Aufdruck.Der oder Die Zeitschnellste bekommt einen Wanderpokal Platz 2 und 3 eine Urkunde, diese Drei werden im folgenden Jahr vom Startgeld befreit.Diese Infos werden auf Der Homepage nachgereicht.Ich hoffe mit diesen Infos rechtfertigen sich die 13â¬ Startgeld ein wenig.Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen Matze.


----------



## Riding Cat (27. Mai 2006)

Klingt doch ganz gut!


----------



## race-jo (28. Mai 2006)

ich wär für kein t-shirt und dafür weniger startgeld, denn das bracuht eh niemand, außerdem kenn ich marathons da kostet das startgeld nur 20  und man bekommt noch gels und riegel an der strecke.

also nur so als anregung


----------



## Riding Cat (1. Juli 2007)

Heute war die Veranstaltung!!

Toll organisiert und das Startgeld betrug nur 8,-!!!!!

Ich komme bestimmt wieder


----------



## onkel_c (2. Juli 2007)

Riding Cat schrieb:


> Heute war die Veranstaltung!!
> 
> Toll organisiert und das Startgeld betrug nur 8,-!!!!!
> 
> Ich komme bestimmt wieder



wie, mit einem jahr verspätung?


----------



## Riding Cat (3. Juli 2007)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wie, mit einem jahr verspätung?



Natürlich nicht!!

War der "Hessenturmkönig" 2007!!!


----------

